
The death and rebirth of Duke Nukem Forever: a history - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2010/09/the-death-and-rebirth-of-duke-nukem-forever-a-history.ars
======
JacobAldridge
I remember learning that Mark Felt was deep throat - so unbelievably exciting,
albeit momentarily, that such a generation-long mystery had been solved.

A DNF release won't quite be as well publicised, but for me it will have a
similar feeling.

[Edit: Why yes, I do have a therapist, why do you ask?]

------
bl4k
Nice summary on DNF from Ars. The best in-depth best on DNF is this one by
Wired:

<http://www.wired.com/magazine/2009/12/fail_duke_nukem/all/1>

One of the most interesting saga's in software dev

------
gaius
I wonder what this means for the actual developers... In an industry that
measures you by how many titles you've shipped, this has got to hurt.

